# New Kubota BX25D



## Wildfire1

Yesterday morning Mrs. wildfire1 and myself headed into the city to buy our fourth Kubota product since 2008. I'll admit that the first Kubota (Grand L 4240C) was purchased because of the Kubota name BUT the next three machines were purchased because of the fine people who work and run Newfoundland Kubota and as they say on Duck Dynasty "That's a fact Jack"

We arrived and went into the showroom. We were greeted by a lovely receptionist saying "Good Morning" then we seen Todd Fisher. He's one of Newfoundland Kubota's Sales Representatives and the guy who sold us our first Kubota and every other one since then. As Todd was talking to us Darcy Tucker who is the companies GM and sales rep. came over and shook hands with us. As customers my wife and I are always impressed with the professionalism these guys have and are great representatives of the Kubota product line.

Our new BX25D was sitting there on the showroom floor and I know how much everyone here enjoys a few photos and seeing I do so much bragging about our Kubota dealership I talked Darcy and Todd into a photo moment  Darcy is left, Todd on the Right

Now on to the tractor. We paid for the machine but never took delivery yet because the guys got the Kubota QC system, the tool box and the mechanical thumb ordered plus we're in no rush for the machine because its not going to be used until this coming spring. I did ask the guys about the optional rear fender Kubota lights but they didn't have a listing on them but said they would check on them and get back to us.

I also asked about the rubber pads that go on the backhoes outriggers and low and behold they had them sitting on the floor. After seeing them I knew it was an easy build but the guys gave us a good buy on them so we bought them as well.

As I usually do, I've included some photos for your viewing pleasure. When the guys do get the machine out to us the mods will start and I'll use this same thread to show them.

I have a birthday in a few weeks so my lovely wife got this BX for me. It will go great with our Kubota Grand L 5740. What a great wife and thanks to Darcy and Todd for making this purchase like all the others a very pleasant experience for us.

Happy New Year everyone.
Paul & Kathy aka Wildfire1



*Some showroom photo's:*



















*I call it "The Swiss Army Knife of tractors"*










*Darcy (Left) Todd (right)*










*New for 2013 is the new steering wheel and dash: *










*Wow the seat is new as well for 2013. Nice job Kubota!*










*Outrigger pads:*









*Also seen this on the show room floor: *


----------



## Country Boy

Congrats on the new tractor! May it bring you many years of joy!


----------



## Evanedward

Congrats on your new BX25,what a nice looking machine. I have a 08 BX2360 and it's a great little workhorse. Is that a real tach on the left side of the dash? If it is how nice.


----------



## Thomas

Great way to ring in the new year.

We like pics..4 Shorts.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

That's great news, Paul! Good product and great service, that's what it's all about. I'll be sure to drop by and check it out, when it's delivered.  Happy New Year to you and Kathy, also. Bye


----------



## Wildfire1

Thanks guys. I'll have it delivered when they get the optional items in for it. That should be 2-3 weeks. I'm in no rush. Don't need it yet besides we have our Kubota 5740 here for snow clearing. We"re waiting on the new Kubota tool Box that mounts on the ROPS , the QC system and the thumb for the back hoe. 
When it do arrive I have many many custom mods to do to it and I'll post them here if you like. 
Happy New Year everyone Bye

*BX25D shown with all options. 
*


----------

